# Wulfen models.



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Just a quick one really, other than the official wulfen models which now cost the earth, are there any other 'wolfen style' models anyone knows about? 

I remember someone linking some a while back but can't find the link anymore!

Thanks in advance ladies and gents!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I know of some awesome heads you can use to make that conversion:








These are from Maxmini.

Just throw 'em onto a SW body, give him a clawed hand on one arm, and a meltagun in the other, and you're all set!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Woo! Cheers pal!

From maximini too, hadn't noticed them on there. Selective blindness rears its head again! 

Have some rep


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Puppets War do a nice set of wolfman heads too:










Spoilt for choice :victory:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

here are the mythicast Mark of the Lycan minis which work well for wulfen, i think, and they are a reasonable enough price.
http://mythicast.com/?page_id=4#ecwid:category=0&mode=product&product=3051274
hope this helps.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

That's the feckers! Been looking for them for yonkers! lol 

+ Repatitis


----------



## gop (Jun 14, 2010)

Such nice models


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

How would those escape the inquisition? Hello, death sentence on sight.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Wulfen are part of the the 13th company  and they are still somewhere in the warp i believe xD also the wolves had wulfen since before the heresy


----------

